# 6.14.84.XT912.Verizon.en.US



## D3_Jesus

Has anyone pulled this via cheesecake and performed a successful fastboot back to .173 yet? You need to be on .181 to pull it.


----------



## LexiconDevil

Not yet but I'll be the guinea pig. I'll be back in a few hours to let everyone know how it went.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LexiconDevil

Also any chance you feel like uploading it somewhere before motor pulls this one down too?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vtwinbmx

http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php/topic/1963-new-ics-build-61484xt912/

Here a link if anyone wants to try it


----------



## EmericanX

Installed and running just fine so far. .173->.181->.84 otarootkeeper works. I was able to just restore root. I can mention that I rooted. Protected. Unrooted. Restored root.. then flashed the leak. On ICS root keeper restored just fine.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LexiconDevil

Just fastbooted back from this so we should be good to go. Haven't tested .185 but I figure its the same.


----------



## juv3

What does this update do or change? Is it ics or GB?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EmericanX

Its ICS. Im on it now... and honestly I like the last leak better...".75". Some say it feels quicker. I dont! Lol. I think some get caught in a placebo effect. Newer=Better.... not always the case. More polished... the notification icons are miss proportioned. Lol. This is for about the 84 leak and not the 85 btw. Though I cant see 85 being much different only being built 24 hours later. Of coarse this is my opinion.. and I'm very critical! But im not even gonna waste my time modding anything on this build... oh... and the phone favorites tab... literally only shows you the tile images of your favorites.. for the rest of your contacts you have to go to the people app! Boo! Haha

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## krazie1

juv3 said:


> What does this update do or change? Is it ics or GB?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


This is a ICS Leak, man i really can't wait to try .85.....thats what im waiting for.


----------



## EmericanX

Just a warning.. do not flash .84... currently fast boot back leaves you bricked. Just a heads up!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nailbomb3

LexiconDevil said:


> Just fastbooted back from this so we should be good to go. Haven't tested .185 but I figure its the same.


Whoa wait. You fastbooted back from the 84 leak? To what 173 and how did you do it, b because people are bricking.

Sent from where I sent it from......


----------



## PWn3R

nailbomb3 said:


> *[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]LexiconDevil, on 27 April 2012 - 04:52 PM, said:[/background]*
> 
> [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]Just fastbooted back from this so we should be good to go. Haven't tested .185 but I figure its the same.[/background]
> Whoa wait. You fastbooted back from the 84 leak? To what 173 and how did you do it, b because people are bricking.
> 
> Sent from where I sent it from......


I call bullshit -- this wasn't tested by the dev's that said they tested it, that was admitted in chat. I don't think anyone has successfully restored on this unless they are running a DEV phone with an unlocked BL.

This isn't to throw anyone under the bus, this is just a statement that anyone who says they RSD'ed back from this update is full of crap.

We all knew what we were risking when we did this, but hopefully once we have SBF files for ICS we will be able to get back on the upgrade path.


----------



## nailbomb3

Paging Lexicon


----------



## nailbomb3

PWn3R said:


> I call bullshit -- this wasn't tested by the dev's that said they tested it, that was admitted in chat. I don't think anyone has successfully restored on this unless they are running a DEV phone with an unlocked BL.
> 
> This isn't to throw anyone under the bus, this is just a statement that anyone who says they RSD'ed back from this update is full of crap.
> 
> We all knew what we were risking when we did this, but hopefully once we have SBF files for ICS we will be able to get back on the upgrade path.


Before we jump on lex id like to know exactly what he did. He may have just sideloaded it and maybe that makes a difference.

About the others that supposedly tested it i agree. The rom manager jnstall method and trying to fastboot back just bricks bricks bricks.

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## spollock

LexiconDevil said:


> Just fastbooted back from this so we should be good to go. Haven't tested .185 but I figure its the same.


What was your process sir? The world wants to know!!


----------



## nailbomb3

I thought so....


----------



## nailbomb3

LexiconDevil said:


> Just fastbooted back from this so we should be good to go. Haven't tested .185 but I figure its the same.


We need files from you. And what is your bootloader version (from .84)


----------



## dimitri407

LexiconDevil said:


> Just fastbooted back from this so we should be good to go. Haven't tested .185 but I figure its the same.


Yes, please let us know how you fast booted back to .173 or whatever you did. Because none of us have been able to.


----------



## EmericanX

For those that don't know. There is now a possible fix at droidrzr... brought mine back to life

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Baby Duck

dimitri407 said:


> Yes, please let us know how you fast booted back to .173 or whatever you did. Because none of us have been able to.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2

How did u fastboot back?


----------



## nailbomb3

Nobody has. I no longer buy it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

